# Trip nach Rozenburg



## powermike1977 (16. April 2006)

Moinsen!

Ich plane gerade einen Kurztrip nach Rozenburg (ziud-holland) nächstes Wochenende - etwas unterhalb von Rotterdam. Wir wollten da Verwandte besuchen und gleichzeitig die Angel schwingen. Dazu wollte ich mal fragen, ob einer von euch mir ein paar tipps geben könnte - was und wo ich angeln kann. 

Wir wollten es auf jeden Fall im Salzwasser probieren...allerdings komplett erfahrungslos. Keinen plan von welchen Montagen/Köder auf was für einen Fisch etc. Kann mir da einer vielleicht helfen. Geht schon was an der Küste bzw. Oosterschelde??? - Wenn ja - welche Fischarten...und wie beangel ich die am besten???

Ansonsten wollten wir evtl. mal ein paar Gräben nach nem schönen Karpfenansitzplatz abklopfen...um uns vom herumlaufen zu entspannen - und falls das Küstenangeln uns zu Berufschneidern macht .

Auf jeden Fall sind wir mit nem Auto unterwegs...also auch in der Lage...ein paar km's zu fahren.

Gruss,

Mike


----------



## wolfgang 58 (16. April 2006)

*AW: Trip nach Rozenburg*

Hallo Mike,
Du kannst in der nieuwe maas und im Hafen, alles fangen nur denke an die schonzeiten in Holland. Salzwasser würde ich sagen hoek van holland.Nur was zur Zeit läuft weis ich nicht da ich seid Jahren nicht mehr in Holland wohne. Ich hoffe es werden noch andere Antworten.
Gruss und Petri Heil Wolfgang


----------



## Rob.a.m. (16. April 2006)

*AW: Trip nach Rozenburg*

Oosterschelde? Warum so weit fahren wenn das gut so nah liegt.
Fahre die A15 bzw.N15 in Richtung Maasvlakte bis zum ende. Dann Slag de Beer folgen. Du befindst dich dann am Beerkanaal u. Nieuwe Waterweg, fahre rechts den schmalen Weg bis zum Strand. Einer der besten Angelplätze bei Rotterdam. Nur mit dem Auswerfen solltest du etwas vorsichtig sein, die erste Kante ( bis 5m Tiefe ) verläuft dicht unter Land. Abends, kommen große Wittlinge dicht ans Ufer ( Wurfweite 20 m!). Wenn du es auf Dorsch abgesehen hast mußt du in der Nähe der Fahrinne angeln und das bedeutet jede menge Hänger, aber auch dicke Dorsche von bis zu 70 cm. Werde wahrscheinlich am Sonntag auch dort sein:q, denn dann herrscht Springflut#6. Endspurt der Winterfischerei:q.
Infos findest du hier:
http://www.dreamlake-fishing.com/angelmagazin/Spinnangeln_am_Europoort.html

Gruß Rob
angelmagazin.com


----------



## Rob.a.m. (16. April 2006)

*AW: Trip nach Rozenburg*

Ups sorry hab mich in der Woche geirrt|uhoh:. Springtijd ( Springflut) ist erst am 29.04.06. Dann werde ich da sein |supergri.
Aber zur Zeit ist noch jede Menge Fisch dort anzutreffen :m.

Gruß Rob
angelmagazin.com


----------



## powermike1977 (18. April 2006)

*AW: Trip nach Rozenburg*

moin!
erstmal vielen dank...das sieht doch hammer vielversprechend aus! vor allem weil jetzt anscheinend doch springflut ist! wittlinge und dorsche hab ich noch nie beangelt! könntet ihr mir evtl. verraten wie die passende montage/n dazu aussieht/aussehen? 
schonzeit ist klar...deswegen kommt der karpfen wenns denn ans süsswasser geht ins spiel...aber ihr habt mich gerade gut heiss auf den wittling und dorsch gemacht!
danke nochmals!
mike


----------



## Rob.a.m. (18. April 2006)

*AW: Trip nach Rozenburg*

Hi Mike,na klar
für Witting würde ich dir diese Montage empfehlen:
http://dreamlake-fishing.com/angelmagazin/Brandungsangeln-Brandungsmontage-Wolfbarsch-Dorsch.html

und für Dorsch kommst du an der Maasvlakte mit dieser Montage gut zurecht:
http://dreamlake-fishing.com/angelmagazin/Dorsch_Wolfsbarsch_Brandungsmontage_Brandungsangeln.html

Gruß Rob


----------



## powermike1977 (19. April 2006)

*AW: Trip nach Rozenburg*

moin!
na sauber Rob!!! das sieht doch hammer aus...ich habe auch noch ein paar paternoster zu hause...den rest muss ich mir wohl vor ort besorgen! wo bekommt man denn köder etc. her? gibts da gute angelshops?
cheers,
mike


----------



## noworkteam (19. April 2006)

*AW: Trip nach Rozenburg*



			
				powermike1977 schrieb:
			
		

> moin!
> na sauber Rob!!! das sieht doch hammer aus...ich habe auch noch ein paar paternoster zu hause...den rest muss ich mir wohl vor ort besorgen! wo bekommt man denn köder etc. her? gibts da gute angelshops?
> cheers,
> mike


 
hallo mike,

guckst du hier, dann im menue zee-aas, gebiet aussuchen, ausdrucken, klamotten in auto, losfahren |supergri , und fische fangen

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## powermike1977 (19. April 2006)

*AW: Trip nach Rozenburg*

jetzt ist alles komplett!
vielen dank nochmal! wusste gar nicht, dass es so viele küstenprofies hier gibt-da eher süsswasser amateur an der maas!!!
mike


----------



## Rob.a.m. (19. April 2006)

*AW: Trip nach Rozenburg*

Hi Mike, der nächste Angelladen in der Nähe der Maasvlakte befindet sich in Oostvoorne.
http://www.hengelsport-avicentra.com/

Kauf lieber nur dort Köder, wenn du dich dort umschaust kann es teuer werden#6

Gruß Rob


----------



## powermike1977 (20. April 2006)

*AW: Trip nach Rozenburg*

Moin!
heisst das, dass ich nur würmer etc da kaufen soll, weil der rest in dem laden so teuer ist, oder heisst das, dass es nur in diesem laden die köder zu erschwinglichen preisen gibt?
oder heisst es ich sollte lieber jemanden da reinschicken, der nichts mit angeln zu tun hat, weil jeder normale angler so süchtig nach seinem hobby ist, dass er sowieso alles kaufen würde 

mike


----------



## powermike1977 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Trip nach Rozenburg*

moinsen!
Bringt es eigentlich was da mal n blinker oder ähnliches reinzuwerfen?
gruss,
mike


----------



## Rob.a.m. (21. April 2006)

*AW: Trip nach Rozenburg*

Tach Mike, ich würde da jemanden der nichts mit dem Angeln zu tun hat reinschicken|supergri. Mit dem Blinker, mußt du noch ein paar Tage warten, das Wasser ist noch zu kalt.

Gruß Rob


----------



## powermike1977 (22. April 2006)

*AW: Trip nach Rozenburg*

moinsen!
geht jetzt los...ich schicke dann die erst beste oma da rein !!!!

vielen dank nochmal fuer die tips!!!
mike


----------



## powermike1977 (24. April 2006)

*AW: Trip nach Rozenburg*

moinsen!
also, die tipps waren alle perfekt, und die hotspots gut besucht-von den ortsansässigen und einigen weiteren touristen. es war ein echt cooles angeln, vor allem wenn dann so riesenschiffe an einem vorbeicruisen...in richtung rotterdam hafen. gefangen haben wir allerdings nickes- trotzdem vielen dank nochmals von hier!
mike


----------



## Rob.a.m. (24. April 2006)

*AW: Trip nach Rozenburg*

Bitte Mike kein Problem , sorry das es mit den Fischen nicht gklappt.
Ich werde es am nächsten W.E. mal probieren.

Gruß Rob


----------

